

Y Combinator: Startup Library - jyu
http://ycombinator.com/lib.html

======
reitzensteinm
The library linked to at the bottom of the Hacker News main page. Are you
kidding me!?

------
bayareaguy
I think it would be good if pg or some of the others at YC selected a few of
the most appropriate submissions from the people at YC Hacker news and added
them to the library (perhaps encouraging the authors to clean them up a bit
too).

